# Early Search - 2018 Deer - Bow Lease in South Texas



## BtheMan83 (Dec 12, 2014)

I took the plunge 2 yrs ago to get engaged and marry my old lady so now ready to get back on a lease. I have 3 blinds - 3 feeders and was previously on 3000 acres in Pearsall. I live in San Antonio so looking for something south of town. Primarily bow hunt but pull the rifle out for the lady and my little one. I know its early to ask about 2018 but I know some lease payments due in April so want to get a jump start. IF anyone knows of a property around Pearsall, Cotulla, Freer, Three Rivers are..please let me know as my family and I would seriously appreciate it. I'm 34 yrs old - guided hunts in Mexico and still do at colleagues ranches. 

Brandon


----------

